# L'art sur iPad



## Uli' (25 Septembre 2011)

Je me suis procuré un iPad il y a quelques jours dans le but presque exclusif de faciliter mes activités de recherche, notamment la manipulation de PDF.

Mais en cherchant un peu sur l'App store, une autre voie m'a principalement intéressé : toutes les appli en lien avec la peinture. Voilà un aspect dont je n'imaginais pas les potentialités! Seulement, pour le moment, ce que j'ai trouvé m'a semblé assez timoré, et je me demandais s'il y avait ici des amateurs pour me conseiller des applications fournies. Il y a bien ces séries de "Peintres HD" à 0,79 : j'ai pris Hiroshige, pour voir, et c'est fort sympathique mais pas toujours de la première qualité (peut-être que les autres sont de meilleure qualité). J'ai également l'appli "National Gallery", qui bien vite appelle une extension : la qualité est très bonne, et le socle gratuit m'a enthousiasmé, mais cela manque d'informations (ne serait-ce que l'année des oeuvres, qui n'est pas mentionnée).

Bref, je suis prêt à investir, mais pour des appli substantielles (le morcellement par artiste finit par saler la note!) : en connaissez-vous? J'hésite, par exemple, pour Art Authority, en promo actuellement, mais j'imagine qu'il doit y en avoir d'excellentes sur lesquelles je ne suis pas encore tombé.


----------



## Uli' (26 Septembre 2011)

Pas d'idées? C'est bien dommage, parce que cette possibilité, encore sous-exploitée, offre des perspectives vertigineuses... Comme complément aux visites de musée, y compris de musées qu'on ne connaît pas encore et qu'on n'aurait l'occasion de ne visiter qu'une fois : quelques examens sur iPad, et ensuite on se rend directement devant les oeuvres qu'on a jugées dignes d'intérêt. 

Pour le moment, j'ai l'impression que ce sont surtout les appli éducatives qui sont les plus riches. Le reste est encore mis sous la bannière du "divertissement", ce qui expliquerait l'apparente timidité de ce qui est proposé.

Enfin, s'il y a quelques impressions sur des applis, elles m'intéresseront aussi!


----------

